# bad fisherman



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:rant:went with nerman25 and hit lyons dam,rapids/holes down river,weber dam on s side,lure/plastics...had a lil smellmouth,but got off...nerman had hit on rapala,fished pretty hard. well the next morn i didnt feel well ,i was the guide (ryans not real familar with the area so we took a lil tour) and it was soooo bad... so,i hit weber dam res with crawlers,plastics,1 inch gulp minnows,2 inch etc,and a few jig types,ready for a rock bass or bluegill,big mouse bass,anything.after 6 hours i left,never had a fish,this is quite bad for such a delicate ego.ill be licking my wounds for awhile,guess its gonna be trout next :gaga:


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Glad you had a great time on the water. Too bad it was not a great fishing day. :sad:

D


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

You have more drive then I do. 6 hours in this heat not going to happen. You ever tried night fishing, its great this time of year .


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

well i guess i gotta get my lights on eh mst


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Get some live bait or try a worm rigged with a spinner blade.


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

I would trade your day for my day. I have all my fishing stuff in the truck, but did not get the staining done on my parents place, so no time to get out!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

everyone has a bad day :idea Go for gill's, fish on the bottom ) NOW.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:tdo12:listen guys,had 2 poles out most of the time,started with crawlers drop shot rig drifting from 15 feet into 20 foot holes,there was a sort of hatch going on but only scattered fish coming up,coulda been feeding just under i thought so i rigged it up shallow too,well still got most my bait and navigation lights i picked up at dunham s this morn:SHOCKED:


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Multispeciestamer said:


> You have more drive then I do. 6 hours in this heat not going to happen. You ever tried night fishing, its great this time of year .


 
Did some night fishing with mouse patterns a couple nights ago. Really fun.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I lived in Lansing for a long time and fished the Grand many times. It is a great fishery. One day in Grand ledge, I remember catching a couple of nice walleye, dozens of decent smallmouth bass a few nice channel cats and a steelhead.

I have caught nice messes of bluegills in Downtown Lansing too, but the best way to fish it is to float the river and get away from the public spots where the fish are much more educated. You can always catch a few fishing bait on the bottom, but you will catch lots more if you fish for them as if you were trout fishing.

Big rivers are difficult to read and it takes time to learn them. Put in the time and you wont be sorry as the Grand River is an awesome river. One section I used to float very near where you were fishing, I caught so many big 3 to 8 lb channel cats I had to take a break and the hole was only about 100 yards down from the easy access point where I put in.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> :tdo12:listen guys,had 2 poles out most of the time,started with crawlers drop shot rig drifting from 15 feet into 20 foot holes,there was a sort of hatch going on but only scattered fish coming up,coulda been feeding just under i thought so i rigged it up shallow too,well still got most my bait and navigation lights i picked up at dunham s this morn:SHOCKED:


 Where in the grand are you finding all these deep holes.(with the river at an all time low) I've fished from jackson to the big lake n their are very few 15 ' spot let a lone 20 footers, their are some, but just a few.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

there arent many holes that deep in that section...6 to 9 ft is pretty deep there. try grubs w a jighead tipped w crawler or just float a worm or better yet 3 inch shiners the cats and smallies love them, maybe an eye or two is very possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

.......the fishing is _always_ good....sometimes the catching isn't!!!


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:SHOCKED:ill pm you where a lot of the deeper water is,guarenteed 20 footers too:tdo12ne is the dead cattle hole


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

slowpaya said:


> :SHOCKED:ill pm you where a lot of the deeper water is,guarenteed 20 footers too:tdo12ne is the dead cattle hole


 got your pm. n like I said back waters are not holes. n get your hole names right. ada beef is no secret. ps your 20 footer might be, 15 today if your lucky, we need rain or we are in for a poor run of fish this fall


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

listen bob,no need for so much animosity,and if youve floated from lyons to gr and havent found many 15 foot holes you dont know how to read the river,there are plenty of them,and im not talking impound,as far as ada beef,no idea if ive ever been there but thanks for info but you should pm about specific holes,i give holes names for my own reference,and the river is not down 5 feet,lmao,there is a usgs site might help you out there,and webers not croton bobby,ill fish my 15 to 20 footers when and where i can get to em,btw im using an eagle and a vexilar while checking... but need rain to get back out in some areas,maybe your not using one on the river floats so you would have no idea how deep it was


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

no animosity, but don't start your replys to me with this, :SHOCKED: an then call be Bobby (their cop's in the uk ) n maybe your vex is broke, or like u said your new to boating.n don't know how to hook it up n don't waste my time every morning with a pm. n then make a post saying the same thing. why don't you just go fishing and injoy yourself. THANK. ps. I'm going to do what Ranger Ray said to do.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

go fishin


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

had a great day,hooked big ones,one after another in about 12-14 ft water,nice smellmouths,no monsters,prob to 4 lbs,but good coho :fish2ractice,some 5 lb cats,1 big dogfish,couple largemouse,1 about 3 lbs,action hot and furious for about 2 hrs,almost every cast,leeches worked best,a few on rapalas(dogfish too) and some on a green :corkysm55grubby looking slurpee bait(my best plastic this year)nice to get the good fisherman feeling back:coolgleam


----------



## limpinglogan (Sep 23, 2009)

I love this thread!


----------

